# Old Factory Dual Carb 1.8



## Cautrell05 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok I have this engine and trans sitting in the corner of my garage that I have had for about 10 years now. Years ago I looked at and I remember it had like L18 or something stamped in the side under the head menaing 1.8 liter. It has a chrome oilpan(guessing not stock) and a nissan dual carb setup. I think it was called a ssu setup or something like that. Im not stupid, honest. 10 years ago I had 2 datsuns and knew all the info on this motor. Ever sense then I have been racing chevys and have forgotten just about everything about that nissan motor. What is this carb setup worth? Did they come factory on anything or were they aftermarket? The motor is complete and still bolted to a 4 speed manual. Any ideas what it is worth? Thanks
Nick


----------



## nash (Jun 3, 2005)

Cautrell05 said:


> Ok I have this engine and trans sitting in the corner of my garage that I have had for about 10 years now. Years ago I looked at and I remember it had like L18 or something stamped in the side under the head menaing 1.8 liter. It has a chrome oilpan(guessing not stock) and a nissan dual carb setup. I think it was called a ssu setup or something like that. Im not stupid, honest. 10 years ago I had 2 datsuns and knew all the info on this motor. Ever sense then I have been racing chevys and have forgotten just about everything about that nissan motor. What is this carb setup worth? Did they come factory on anything or were they aftermarket? The motor is complete and still bolted to a 4 speed manual. Any ideas what it is worth? Thanks
> Nick


I am interested in the carbs only.
Let me know what price,they go resonable on ebay.I would have to buy new kits for these as well seeing they were parked down that long.
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## Cautrell05 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks nash, ill keep that in mind. Was this a factory combo or is it just a regular 1.8 that someone threw a carb set on? I was just trying to find out some more info. Thanks
Nick


----------



## nash (Jun 3, 2005)

*hi*

Thanks for reply 
The engine is an old datsun engine that I am just thinking about rebuilding,for everyday driving.Those carbs would certainly add some horses to the application.Let me know the price.As I said I am just pondering on it for the while,considering the massive amout of power being produced by these modern turbo engines.


----------



## Cautrell05 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok after about 3 and a half hours of reading(I HATE 56K!!!) I have come to the conclusion that this is an L18 SSS motor. I went up and looked at it tonight and the carbs and intake are factory. All of the hard lines for the vaccuum lines and fuel and water look orginal and like they have never been messed with. All of the return springs, heatshields and hoses are either original or a very complete and and well made kit installed by a pro. I have been a professional mechanic for 12 years now and this looks very much like a factory install. I found several references to a L18 SSS racing motor on several sites which might explain the chrome oil pan. There is 2 6or 8 inch K&N style round air filters with flat chrome covers with 2 bolts each. The filter housings are made for the carbs. The head has the A87 cast on the passenger(US) side by the head gasket. It also has a #56(thats exactly how its cast) on the back of the head above the bellhousing. The block has the following numbers. L18 on the rear pad between the two center spark plugs. and 683124 on the front pad. The trans has the following number stamped on top where the tail housing bolts on. 7 725 61. The shifter seems pretty short for a pickup. Might have been out of a car. I wish we could post pics here because I could easily get some. If anybody has ANY information about this engine please either respond here or send me an e-mail at [email protected] . 
Thanks 
Nick


----------

